# Congratulations



## Ben Jamin

Hello,

I would like to send my congratulations to my Finnish friends today. 
Is the following text correct enough?
Onnitelen sinua ja kaikkea suomalaista Suomen satavuotiaasta itsenäisyydestä.


----------



## jazyk

I think it should be: Onnittelen sinua ja kaikkia Suomen suomalaisia satavuotiaasta itsenäisyydestä.


----------



## Ben Jamin

I must admit that I'm not sure of when to use 'kaikkia' and when 'kaikkea", you may be right, but 'Suomen' belongs to  the group "satavuotiaasta itsenäisyydestä" (Finland's independence 100 years), not to "all Finland's Fins". 'Suomen Suomalaisia' would be a pleonasm.


----------



## Määränpää

onnittelen (onnitella > onnittelen; jaloitella > jaloittelen; kummitella > kummittelen...)

kaikkea suomalaista = everything Finnish
kaikkia suomalaisia = all Finns

To me, "Suomen satavuotiaan [or maybe _satavuotisen_, since we're talking about something abstract] itsenäisyyden johdosta" would sound more neutral ("I see you guys are celebrating an anniversary so I decided to participate by formally congratulating you").

"Suomen satavuotiaasta [satavuotisesta] itsenäisyydestä" implies that keeping Finland independent has been a struggle, an achievement (which is of course true, but are you sure you want to sound extra patriotic?).


----------



## jazyk

I thought you were referring to the Finns in Finland, not, let's say, in Sweden.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Paljon kiitoksia Määranpää ja Jazyk!


----------

